# Julio Cesar Chavez Jr.vs. Troy Rowland - 11/14/2009 PPV



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. (40-0-1) vs. Troy Rowland (25-2)

At The MGM Grand, Las Vegas, NV


----------

